# June 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2017)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of June 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 11, 2017)

Just Another Sunrise by bulldurham 

Just Another Sunrise


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2017)

After Bath Shakedown by bulldurham here: After Bath Shakedown


----------



## Designer (Jun 13, 2017)

Rothko in the Rockies? by otherprof here: Rothko in the Rockies?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2017)

Firecracker by @oldhippy




Firecracker


----------



## snowbear (Jun 21, 2017)

"Untitled" by @JacaRanda  (#7 from TPF Lurker Update)


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 21, 2017)

Annie 02 by @starkkarim 
Post your favorite shot from your most recent roll


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 24, 2017)

Greenish Puffleg by Donde

Greenish Puffleg


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 24, 2017)

(Untitled) by starkkarim
Post your favorite shot from your most recent roll


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2017)

"Lagoon" by Sil


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 27, 2017)

Stormy Peaks By kalgra

Stormy Peaks


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 28, 2017)

The Coffee House

Untitled by @snowbear


----------



## snowbear (Jun 28, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> The Coffee House
> 
> Untitled by @snowbear


I really appreciate it, but I am not eligible.   Thank you, anyway.


----------



## JPI (Jun 29, 2017)

Queen  - StarkKarim - Post your fav........


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2017)

"A little pre-4th cuteness" by smoke665


----------

